# Seminar tonight at McGuires in Destin



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

It is a last minute post, but I just found out I that Iwill be helping out with the seminar series down in Destin tonight with Eric Holstman..... we will be talking about trout fishing in the winter. I will be bringing some of my favorite trout rods, lines and flies and we will go over in detail all that you need to know to target trout in the winter.. Hope some of you can make it out..I love to talk about flyfishing and learning from others what works for them..plus free food and 1/2 price drinks.. woo hoo.. perfect for a rainy night.

:letsdrink

My longtime client Bob Jenkins last week with one of 30 specks caught on fly...












Here is one more of my scouting partner-- Capt. Ben Quarles with a nice trout!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Clarification-- tonight being December 10th, seminar starts at 7 pm!


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

Oops, I almost forgot, one of my sponsors, Oakley sunglasses, is donating a pair of polarized glasses to be raffled off.... pretty cool.


----------



## Capt. Bob Quarles (Mar 16, 2008)

http://www.saltwaterflies.com/bonefishslider.html

Here isa littleChristmas present tothe guys and gals here on the forum that have been so supportive of Blue Heron Guide Service. Here is one of the flies I discussed at the seminar, this is one of my go to flies in the winter for speckled trout.

Above here is a link to a page where you can buy them, but I ty my own..it doesn't matter if they aren't as pretty as the commercial ones.. they will catch fish.... this fly pushes a lot of water, sinks fairly well and looks like a shrimp, those are the important points to remember.. now get out there and fish and let me know how you do...gotta love sharing information.. isn't this forum great!

Tight lines!


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

sorry i missed the seminar. y'all should plan one for here in pensacola. during the week, since i work weekends. that is a great looking fly. i need to learn how to tie that one.


----------



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice looking fly, I'll tie one up and give it a try. 

The trout are still hitting flies in the location of that first photo...don't tell anyone!


----------

